# My favorite snake



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 2, 2020)

Found him under my propane tank lid.  He was resting in a bird nest some birds had built under it.  It was empty so I guess he had been using it as a buffet.  A corn snake has the prettiest color pattern of any I can think of.  They are also great climbers.  Had one last year go right up a 40 foot pine like a squirrel.  Pretty rare around here.  I hadn’t seen one in 30 years and now 2 in the last two years.  Maybe they are making a comeback.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2020)

Beautiful snake,I've lived on this place for 46 years,have only seen one.


----------



## furtaker (Aug 2, 2020)

Pretty snake. Lots of folks would think that's a copperhead.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice, really pretty,,,,


----------



## Redbow (Aug 2, 2020)

Last year I walked out into my back yard and there on the deck was a Corn Snake, and he was a full grown one. The Dog decided not to mess with him. He crawled on off and hid from us.. We had a smaller one but someone ran over that one in the road...One of my neighbors called to me one day when he came across the smaller Corn Snake. Look, look a moccasin...I said no, just a harmless Corn Snake let it be..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2020)

Had one crawl up a beam on my front porch and eat a nest of baby birds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 3, 2020)

They are beautiful snakes. And in over half a century stomping around in the woods and fields, I've yet to see a wild one-one of the few southeastern species that I've never seen.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 3, 2020)

Dozens of needle sharp teeth in that mouth,and will draw blood.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2020)

Some pretty colors there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2020)

Got a few around here and they are making a comeback. They are a pretty snake.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 3, 2020)

Doubt a week goes by without me seeing one one my SC farm. High on my list of favorites


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Got one that shows up around my chicken coop every week. Chicken's get very talkative when he shows up.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 4, 2020)

Ive never seen a live one in the wild.

Seen several different ones run over around lake Russell WMA. They were all silver / grey color phase. real pretty


----------



## Heartstarter (Oct 14, 2021)

Found one in my little shop. He can live there long as he wants.


----------

